# for ladies: DP & menstrual cycle



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm female myself, and I don't know how many girls there are in this forum. But I've noticed that during or before my period my DP/DR is notably worse. I'm unsure why, and i don't understand what causes this (hormones maybe?) and I was curious to see if any other ladies on this forum had noticed the same pattern.

If you do experience this , what helps you?

I don't really know if this post has been made before but I'm hoping that maybe some women might be having the same problem and this post could help.


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

I have found that around 5 days before my period starts my anxiety/stress levels become higher and in turn this makes my depersonalization worse.

I can become rather irritable before/during my period which makes me feel out of control and causes more anxiety which causes my dp to become worse and it's really crap!

I visited my GP but didn't have much success. I tried a few different types of contraceptive pills all of which made me really unpredictable in mood and a complete nightmare to live with and then he just tried to fob me off with anti-depressants which I did not want to take.

I have found exercise/a healthy diet/taking time out to relax lessened it a bit but of course everyone is different.

If it is really affecting your life then I don't think going to see your GP would hurt, some of these things may not have worked for me but they could work for someone else.


----------



## Jml02 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes. Absolutely. Actually I know a few women who are this way that I met on a birth board while I was pregnant (pregnancy brought on my intense dr) and then after that it was a few days before every period .. And aside from before that before dr I would just have bad anxiety days before in general. I just had all of my sex hormones tested and see a doctor today for it I'll let you know what they say


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes mine gets way worse


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2016)

my dp worsens when on a man period


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Fatoush said:


> Yes mine gets way worse


how do you cope? any tips to help?


----------



## aliduarte (Feb 22, 2016)

My period this month was about a week late. Not sure if DP/DR has anything to do with it specifically


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

@Stu

See a doctor about that "man period".


----------



## yourstruly_demi (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi ladies

I am not sure if this is 100% what made me feel better because I am usually in so much pain and extremely cranky like a week before my period and on my period then a few days after. I get very dizzy and everything gets worst when my period comes. For some reason my period came 9 days late this time. But at least I got it and when I did I wasn't as bad as usual! My mood was lifted slightly at least to where I didn't feel like the world is falling apart.

Right now I am currently taking St. John's Worts Supplements for mood etc. Also every morning now I drink Black tea and at night Sweet Dreams herbal tea. Both of these teas are by "Bigelow" and come 20 tea bags from Albertsons. Honestly this didn't cure anything but it truly took a load off my modd and how I felt. I didn't take any pain killers I was able to survive this period and I still am on my fourth day. I just feel really fatigue and a bit sad cause I worry so much about my derealization because I am always at home. But if you are on the go and around people etc these should help you and your period.

-Demi


----------

